# Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?



## vd29 (14. Oktober 2014)

*Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Wollte mal in die Runde fragen ob mit dieser Methode schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht hat und ob es überhaupt was bringt.
Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass man die Temperatur nochmal signifikant drückt dadurch für mehr oc Potential.


Falls das Thema schon unter Kategorie "extreme Kühlmethoden" fällt bitte ich entsprechend zu verschieben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?!?*

Möglich ist das natürlich. Du musst nur aben das zusätzliche Volumen durch das geschmolzene Eis auch wieder entsprechend entfernen aus dem Kreislauf da er sonst überläuft.

Was aber eine bessere Methode ist und auch deine Pumpe schont und vor allem einen verstopften Kühler verhindert (da keine Eisbröckchen angesaugt werden können) wäre, sehr kaltes Wasser einzufüllen das im Vorraus etwa im Kühlschrank oder eben per Eis heruntergekühlt wurde - auf die Art hat man (je nach Volumen des Kreislaufs mehr oder weniger lange) rund 20°C bessere Temperaturen als üblich.

Voricht: Durch die Verwendung von Wasser deutlich unterhalb von 10°C bildet sich an der Außenfläche von Kühlern und Schläuchen Kondenswasser das auf die Hardware tropfen und Schaden anrichten könnte (du kennst das vom kühlen Bier bestimmt...) - hier muss man entsprechende isolierende Vorkehrungen treffen wenn man längere Zeit so kalt fährt (für die 5 oder 10 Minuten die es ohne weiteres Nachfüllen von Eiswasser so kalt bleibt ists egal, da verdunstet das Wasser außen im kurz darauf wieder warmen Kreislauf schneller als es tropfen könnte wenn du nicht grade 95% Luftfeuchtigkeit im Raum hast).


----------



## S754 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?!?*

Wie viel Eiswürfel bekommst du denn in so ein AGB rein? Glaube nicht, dass sich das großartig auf die Temperatur auswirkt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?!?*

Einfach Eiswürfel in den AGB werfen bringt nicht so viel, vielleicht 5-10°C.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Statt den AGB mit Eiswürfel zu befüllen,könnte man auch(rein theoretisch gesehen) auch den Radiator im Tiefkühltruhe/schrank frosten lassen natürlich ohne Lüfter vorerst und das ding mal richtig runter kühlen anschließend so schnell wie möglich anschließen und einen Test starten.Aber ob sich der aufwand lohnt für einmal Testen das mußt du wissen.


----------



## Superwip (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Kann schon funktionieren, bei einem großen AGB und ausreichend Eiswürfeln sollte man die Kühlmitteleintrittemperatur auf ziemlich genau 0°C absenken können.

 Es treten dabei verschiedene Probleme auf:

 -Kondenswasser
 -Für längeren Betrieb muss man laufend neue Eiswürfel hinzugeben und entsprechend überschüssiges Wasser entfernen
 -Wärmeeintrag von der wärmeren Umgebungsluft über die Radiatoren
 -Temperatur im Kreislauf kann nicht unter 0°C sinken

 Es fragt sich natürlich was man insgesamt damit erreichen will denn wenn man viel Umbauaufwand betreibt und/oder auf dieser Basis einen eigenen Benchaufbau bastelt. Man muss hier natürlich abwägen ob sich das überhaupt auszahlt denn an einem gewissen Punkt ist eine Kühlung per Trockeneis auch kein viel größerer Aufwand mehr.


----------



## DerJott (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Gegen Kondenswasser gibt es spezielle Beutel mit Granulat. Die kann man in der Mikrowelle immer wieder "aufladen". Eventuell finde ich die und poste mal den Link...


----------



## Combi (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Statt den AGB mit Eiswürfel zu befüllen,könnte man auch(rein theoretisch gesehen) auch den Radiator im Tiefkühltruhe/schrank frosten lassen natürlich ohne Lüfter vorerst und das ding mal richtig runter kühlen anschließend so schnell wie möglich anschließen und einen Test starten.Aber ob sich der aufwand lohnt für einmal Testen das mußt du wissen.


 

ähm,lötstellen..sehr viele....kupferrohre....spannungsrisse,bei extremen temp-schwankungen,.....wasser...frost...peng..
wenn du nen wasserschaden haben willst,machs so...

du könntest höchstens,nen eimer mit wasser,wo eiswürfel drin sind nehmen und die pumpe,drin versenken,wenns ne eheim-tauchpumpe is...
ansonsten,ansaugschlauch der pumpe in den eimer und am ende den rückfluss auch.
evtl,zwischendurch ,mit pumpe aus,das wasser mit trochkeneis,auf 10-5 grad runterkühlen..wenns extrem sein muss..


----------



## Superwip (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*



> Gegen Kondenswasser gibt es spezielle Beutel mit Granulat. Die kann man in der Mikrowelle immer wieder "aufladen". Eventuell finde ich die und poste mal den Link...


  Ja, mit Trocknungsmitteln (du meinst wohl Kieselgel aka Silikagel- und bitte nicht in der Mikrowelle aufladen sondern im Ofen) kann man die Luft im PC Gehäuse lokal trocknen und so die Schwelltemperatur für die Kondensation nach unten verschieben. Diese Methode hat aber auch ihre Grenzen und man muss aufpassen das es zu keinem Luftaustausch mit feuchter Luft von außerhalb des Gehäuses gibt.  





> ähm,lötstellen..sehr viele....kupferrohre....spannungsrisse,bei extremen temp-schwankungen,.....wasser...frost...peng.. wenn du nen wasserschaden haben willst,machs so...


  Lötstellen hat man in einer Wasserkühlung -wenn überhaupt- nur am Radiator. Eine relevante Gefahr der Zerstörung des selben durch Zinnpest welche durch die niedrigen Temperaturen bedingt sein kann sehe ich nicht wenn man das nicht dauerhaft macht.  Die Temperatur im Kreislauf bewegt sich zwar auf einem niedrigeren Niveau aber es sollten weder lokal noch global höhere Temperaturgradienten auftreten, zeitlich sogar kleinere. Ich denke es gibt keine relevante Gefahr von durch thermische Spannungen induzierter Spannungsrisskorrosion.  Die Gefahr das der Kreislauf einfriert besteht bei der Tiefkühlermethode theoretisch schon, ihr muss mit einer geeigneten Regelung und eventuell Frostschutzmittel begegnet werden. Im Extremfall kann man das Wasser durch Ethanol oder ein 90% Ethanol, 10% Wasser Gemisch ersetzen.


----------



## hotfirefox (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Im Extremfall kann man das Wasser durch Ethanol oder ein 90% Ethanol, 10% Wasser Gemisch ersetzen.


 Aber bitte nicht, wenn sich Plexi im Kreislauf brfindet, das wäre fatal!


----------



## SpatteL (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Wenn du ein Gemisch aus Wasser und Glysantin G48 nimmst, könntest du auch unter 0° gehen. Je nach Verhältnis sollten denke ich -10 bis -15° möglich sein.


----------



## Joungmerlin (15. Oktober 2014)

Bei ner 1:1 Mischung kann man bis -35°, -40°C runtergehen.
Würd ich aber nicht empfehlen.


----------



## vd29 (15. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Rückmeldung an alle. Sind ja doch einige Vorschläge zusammen gekommen. 
Wäre halt interessant was man diesbezüglich auch als langfristige Lösung entwickeln könnte.


----------



## Superwip (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*



> Aber bitte nicht, wenn sich Plexi im Kreislauf brfindet, das wäre fatal!


  Ja... in meinem Kreislauf ist keines, deshalb hab ich nicht daran gedacht.  





> Wenn du ein Gemisch aus Wasser und Glysantin G48 nimmst, könntest du auch unter 0° gehen. Je nach Verhältnis sollten denke ich -10 bis -15° möglich sein.


  Im Vergleich zu einem Ethanolgemisch wird das hald relativ schnell zähflüssig. Ich denke spätestens ab -10°C ist Ethanol besser.  





> Danke für die Rückmeldung an alle. Sind ja doch einige Vorschläge zusammen gekommen. Wäre halt interessant was man diesbezüglich auch als langfristige Lösung entwickeln könnte.


  Ja, das ist kein uninteressantes Thema. Für eine Dauerhafte Lösung sind Eiswürfel als ultimative Wärmesenke aber natürlich genauso ungeeignet wie flüssiger Stickstoff oder Trockeneis da sie ja irgendwo herkommen müssen. Die Tieftemperaturflüssigkühlung kann also nur in Kombination mit einem geeigneten Durchlaufkühler als Dauerlösung eingesetzt werden. Wobei ich bereits Bastelansätze für solche Kühler auf Basis gewöhnlicher Kühlschränke gesehen habe. Von der Stange kaufen kann man da aber fast nichts denn gewöhnliche Durchlaufkühler sind nicht für so tiefe Temperaturen ausgelegt.


----------



## SquadLeader (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Wie wäre es wenn man als AGB eine Plastikwanne nimmt? Da kann man auch einen etwas größeren Puffer Eiswürfel reinfüllen


----------



## Superwip (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Ja das wäre sinnvoll. Man könnte auch zwei Kreisläufe verwenden: einen Primärkreislauf der mit einem Frostresistenten Kühlmitel, etwa Ethanol, gefüllt ist und der über einen Wärmetauscher von einem Sekundärkreislauf gekühlt wird der aus einer Kältemischung besteht also Salzwasser+Eiswürfel. Damit könnte man bis ~-15°C kommen. Der "Sekundärkreislauf" könnte im einfachsten Fall aus einer Plastikwanne bestehen in die ein 120er Radiator (ohne Lüfer) als Wärmetauscher versenkt wird und die mit einer Salzlösung+Eiswürfel gefüllt wird.


----------



## derneuemann (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Ich sehe an dieser Stelle eigentlich nur eine sinnvolle Lösung für längeren Einsatz! Einen modifizierten Durchlaufkühler mit entsprechend gedämmten Schläuchen und Kühlern usw.


----------



## Superwip (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Es gibt schon noch andere Möglichkeiten... irgendwo hab ich etwa schon mal folgendes gesehen:

 Eine abgedichtete Tiefkühltruhe wird mit einer Salzlösung gefüllt. Die Salzlösung wird kontinuierlich gekühlt, es kommt zur Eisbildung an den Kühlschlaufen, die Temperatur stabilisiert sich um den Taupunkt der Salzlösung. Die große Menge (einige zehn Liter) an Salzlösung und Eis hat eine hohe Wärmeträgheit und kann Lastspitzen gut abfangen was wichtig ist da die Kühlleistung einer normalen Tiefkühltruhe nicht ausreicht um die Temperatur dauerhaft auf einem so niedrigen Niveau zu stabilisieren.

 Die Salzlösung kann entweder direkt durch den Kühlkreislauf gepumpt werden was aber aus Korrosionsgründen problematisch ist wobei die Korrosionsproblematik durch geeignete Wahl aller Metalle im Kreislauf auch bei Verwendung einer Salzlösung als Kühlmittel durchaus beherrschbar sein sollte. Alternativ kann man eben auch einen Primärkreislauf mit organischem Frostschutzmittel verwenden bzw. organischem Kühlmittel welcher über einen Wärmetauscher mit dem Tiefkühler verbunden ist. Es gibt auch den Ansatz im gesamten Kreislauf, also auch im Tiefkühler ein organisches Kühlmittel bzw. Wasser mit Frostschutz einzusetzen, die Salzlösung wird in Kunststoffbehälter gefüllt welche in der Kühltruhe versenkt sind. Vermutlich ist das am praktikabelsten. Generell problematisch ist die Kühlleistung einer normalen Tiefkühltruhe. eine kleine Tiefkühltruhe hat wohl nicht genug Kühlleistung um das Temperaturniveau beim Einsatz eines high-end PC ausreichend absenken zu können, eine große Tiefkühltruhe ist aber eben sehr, unpraktikabel groß. Bei allen Lösungen die alltagstauglich sein sollen ist auch das Kondenswasser ein großes bzw. größeres Problem da etliche Lösungsansätze wie etwa die Trocknung der Luft im Gehäuse mit Trocknungsmittel oder die provisorische Isolierung des Kreislaufs nicht oder kaum als Dauerlösung geeignet sind.


----------



## BertB (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

hab mal ein teil aus plexiglas gedreht, und anschließend mit spiritus sauber machen wollen 

dann hab ich doof geschaut...


----------



## derneuemann (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Es gibt schon noch andere Möglichkeiten... irgendwo hab ich etwa schon mal folgendes gesehen:
> 
> Eine abgedichtete Tiefkühltruhe wird mit einer Salzlösung gefüllt. Die Salzlösung wird kontinuierlich gekühlt, es kommt zur Eisbildung an den Kühlschlaufen, die Temperatur stabilisiert sich um den Taupunkt der Salzlösung. Die große Menge (einige zehn Liter) an Salzlösung und Eis hat eine hohe Wärmeträgheit und kann Lastspitzen gut abfangen was wichtig ist da die Kühlleistung einer normalen Tiefkühltruhe nicht ausreicht um die Temperatur dauerhaft auf einem so niedrigen Niveau zu stabilisieren.
> 
> Die Salzlösung kann entweder direkt durch den Kühlkreislauf gepumpt werden was aber aus Korrosionsgründen problematisch ist wobei die Korrosionsproblematik durch geeignete Wahl aller Metalle im Kreislauf auch bei Verwendung einer Salzlösung als Kühlmittel durchaus beherrschbar sein sollte. Alternativ kann man eben auch einen Primärkreislauf mit organischem Frostschutzmittel verwenden bzw. organischem Kühlmittel welcher über einen Wärmetauscher mit dem Tiefkühler verbunden ist. Es gibt auch den Ansatz im gesamten Kreislauf, also auch im Tiefkühler ein organisches Kühlmittel bzw. Wasser mit Frostschutz einzusetzen, die Salzlösung wird in Kunststoffbehälter gefüllt welche in der Kühltruhe versenkt sind. Vermutlich ist das am praktikabelsten. Generell problematisch ist die Kühlleistung einer normalen Tiefkühltruhe. eine kleine Tiefkühltruhe hat wohl nicht genug Kühlleistung um das Temperaturniveau beim Einsatz eines high-end PC ausreichend absenken zu können, eine große Tiefkühltruhe ist aber eben sehr, unpraktikabel groß. Bei allen Lösungen die alltagstauglich sein sollen ist auch das Kondenswasser ein großes bzw. größeres Problem da etliche Lösungsansätze wie etwa die Trocknung der Luft im Gehäuse mit Trocknungsmittel oder die provisorische Isolierung des Kreislaufs nicht oder kaum als Dauerlösung geeignet sind.


 
Ich sehe dennoch nur eine sinnvolle Möglichkeit...


----------



## LTB (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*



BertB schrieb:


> hab mal ein teil aus plexiglas gedreht, und anschließend mit spiritus sauber machen wollen
> 
> dann hab ich doof geschaut...


 
Jau 
Spiritus ist auch aus Aceton.

Mit Ethanol sollte es gehen, wenn er nicht vergällt ist. Aber an unvergällten Ethanol zu kommen ist eher schwer bzw teuer, da hier die Alk.Steuer drauf kommt.


----------



## Superwip (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*



> Ich sehe dennoch nur eine sinnvolle Möglichkeit...


 
 Ja, wie man will... die "Kühltruhenmethode" ist natürlich platzintensiv.



> Jau
> Spiritus ist auch aus Aceton.


 
 Nein, Spiritus ist vergällter Ethanol.



 Noch ein paar weitere Informationen zu Kältemischungen::

 Temperaturbereich von Wassereis-Wasser-Salz Kältemischungen (optimales Verhältnis):

 Natriumchlorid: ~-21°C
 Calciumchlorid: ~-55°C
 Kaliumhydroxid ~-63°C
 Lithiumchlorid: ~-70°C (fast Trockeneis-Niveau)
 Magnesiumchlorid: <-90°C (besser als Trockeneis+Ethanol) 

 Man kann damit also ziemlich tiefe Temperaturen puffern. Vorausgesetzt man hat eine Kältemaschine die so weit runterkühlen kann, ein gewöhnlicher Gefrierschrank kommt bestenfalls bis ~-20°C.


 Zum Kondenswasser:

 Beim Benchen ist die klassische Vorgehensweise das die Kondenswasserbildung durch thermische Isolation der kalten Teile verzögert wird oder das das Kondenswasser durch Abdichtungen soweit wie möglich von kritischen Teilen ferngehalten wird. Diese Vorgehensweise ist beim Benchen halbwegs praktikabel aber kaum brauchbar wenn es darum geht einen PC dauerhaft mit Temperaturen weit unter der Raumtemperatur zu kühlen. Der Grund dafür ist das sich trotz guter Isolierung auf lange Sicht zwangsweise unaufhörlich immer mehr Kondenswasser bildet welches früher oder später trotz guter Abdichtung zu Problemen führen wird solange es nicht durch ein ausgeklügeltes System laufend abgeführt wird.

 Luft kann abhängig von der Temperatur einen gewissen Anteil Wasser aufnehmen. Diesen maximalen Wasseranteil bezeichnet man als 100% Luftfeuchtigkeit. Ist die Luftfeuchtigkeit höher kondensiert das Wasser an Oberflächen. Ist die Luftfeuchtigkeit geringer tendiert das Wasser dazu an Oberflächen zu kondensieren. Der Wasseranteil der Luft ist extrem stark temperaturabhängig. Bei 100°C sind Luft und Wasser(dampf) in jedem beliebigen Verhältnis mischbar, bei 0°C kann die Luft kaum Wasser aufnehmen, unterhalb von -20...-30°C kann die Luft praktisch gar kein Wasser mehr aufnehmen. Eis kann außerdem nicht verdunsten.

 Bei 10°C kann Luft fast doppelt so viel Wasser aufnehmen wie bei 0°C, bei 20°C gut dreieinhalb mal so viel, bei 30°C etwa sechs mal so viel. Wenn man also mit 20% Luftfeuchtigkeit eigentlich sehr trockene Luft mit 30°C an einer 0°C kalten Oberfläche vorbeiführt bildet sich bereits Kondenswasser da die Luft lokal abgekühlt wird und dann 120% Luftfeuchtigkeit bei 0°C hat. In Wohnräumen Typisch sind Luftfeuchtigkeiten zwischen 40 und 50% aber man muss auch mit wesentlich höheren rechnen. In jedem Fall ist ein PC der auf unter 0°C gekühlt wird in hohem Maß von der Problematik betroffen.

 Um dem Problem zu begegnen gibt es im großen und ganzen drei Möglichkeiten:

 -Luft im PC Gehäuse extrem trocken halten
 -Luft im PC Gehäuse stark kühlen (auf eine Temperatur in der Nähe der Kühlmitteltemperatur)
 -Luft im PC Gehäuse durch anderes Medium ersetzen (etwa Öl)


 Zur Lufttrocknung kann man etwa ein Trocknungsmittel wie Kieselgel verwenden welches aber regelmäßig ausgetauscht bzw. regeneriert werden muss. Zur Abkühlung kann man einen Radiator im Gehäuse installieren der mit dem Kühlmittel durchströmt wird. Dieser kühlt dann die Luft im Gehäuse ab. Man wird aber Probleme mit Kondenswasser oder gar Eis bekommen welches sich auf dem Radiator bildet; diese Probleme sind nicht einfach lösbar. Zu Lösungsansätzen siehe No-Frost Technik bei Kühlschränken. Durch periodisches ausschalten des Radiators durch automatische oder manuell bediente Ventile könnte man das Eis periodisch abtauen, Kondenswasser könnte bzw. müsste laufend abfließen können.

 Ist die Luft im Gehäuse so stark abgekühlt kann man auch Probleme mit Kondenswasser an der Gehäuseaußenwand bekommen. In jedem Fall sollte das Gehäuse möglichst luftdicht abgeschlossen sein um ein Eindringen von feuchter Raumluft zu verhindern. Auch eine thermische Isolation kann hilfreich sein.


----------



## TheLukay (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

einfach nen externen Radi haben und ab ins Kühlfach damit XD
Dann hat der Kühlschrank halt mehr zu tun


----------



## Superwip (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Die Kühlleistung eines handelsüblichen Kühlschranks reicht dafür kaum aus und die Wärmeübertragung im Kühlschrankinneren ist sicher sehr ineffizient.


----------



## HighEnd111 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*



LTB schrieb:


> Jau
> Spiritus ist auch aus Aceton.
> 
> Mit Ethanol sollte es gehen, wenn er nicht vergällt ist. Aber an unvergällten Ethanol zu kommen ist eher schwer bzw teuer, da hier die Alk.Steuer drauf kommt.



Um die Kleberreste auf meinen Second-Hand-Plexiplatten zu entfernen hab ich bis jetzt immer Spiritus verwendet... hat einwandfrei geklappt, angegriffen wurde nichts  (Okay, das Plexi ist aus vergangenen Jahrzehnten, da hat man noch Wert auf Qualität gelegt )


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Ich hatte mal eine Idee von einem Kühlsystem, welches ich aber nie umsetzen konnte.

Einen geschlossenen Luftkreislauf der durch einen TK geführt wird:

Das Konzept sieht so aus, das ein Schlauch (durchmesser 180 - 200mm) zum Kühlkörper von CPU und/oder GPU geführt wird und dieser verläuft dann
 in Labyrinform durch das Innere eines TK. 2x 200mm Lüfter sorgen für einen Konstanten Luftkreislauf.
Der TK kühlt die Luft auf -10° bis -15°C runter und diese Kühlt dann die Lamellen des Kühlkörpers.
Durch die "Labyrintverlegung" nutz man das gesamte Volumen des TK aus und kann so die durchströmende Luft sehr lange runterkühlen.

Vorraussetzung ist natürlich das man die Feuchtigkeit in dem geschlossenen Kreislauf auf 0% bringt, damit kein Kondenswasser entsteht 
und das der Kreislauf 1000% absolut Luftdicht abgeschlossen ist!! Nach außen müsste man den Schlauch ebenfalls Isolieren, damit sich außen kein Kondenswasser bilden kann.

Mein Problem ist noch wie ich den Schlauch so durch den TK führe, das dieser geschlossen ist.
Wenn ich einen Schlauch durch die Tür des TK durchführe ist diese offen und es geht kälte verloren. 
Ein Loch in die Seitenwand Bohren kommt auch nicht in Frage, da ich so den Kühlkreislauf vom TK beschädige.

Ist also noch in Entwicklung. Aber vielleicht weiß ja hier jemand weiter?


----------



## Superwip (3. April 2015)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Was meinst du mit "TK"? Tiefkühler? Wenn sich irgendwo Kondenswasser in so einem System bildet dann an der kältesten Stelle und zwar als Eis auf den Kühlrohren des Tiefkühlers. Das ist relativ unproblematisch da dieses Eis ja jedes Mal wenn das System ausgeschaltet wird schmilzt, das dann entstehende Schmelzwasser müsste man eben irgendwie sammeln und abführen.

Allerdings dürfte die Kühlleistung eines handelsüblichen Haushaltstiefkühlers wie schon gesagt nicht für diese Zwecke ausreichen.

Eine Luft/Gas Kühlung mit einem geschlossenen Kreislauf lässt sich aber freilich auch weiter optimieren.

Mit erhöhtem Druck im Kreislauf kann man die Wärmekapazität des Gases erhöhen, durch den Einsatz von Leichtgas (Wasserstoff, Helium) anstelle von Luft kann man die Wärmekapazität ebenfalls erhöhen. Der Aufwand steigt durch solche Späße freilich erheblich an.


----------



## ChrisMSI (4. April 2015)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

ich muss jetzt ehrlich zugeben das ich mir hier nicht alles durchgelesen habe, ich und nen kumpel haben  auch mit eis gebencht, dabei aber einfach den radiator direkt in eine grosse wanne mit eiswasser gelegt und dauerhaft eis nachgekippt, ich glaube das hat uns  20kilo eis bei der session gekostet und die ergebnisse waren echt top.


----------



## Octobit (4. April 2015)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*



ChrisMSI schrieb:


> ich muss jetzt ehrlich zugeben das ich mir hier nicht alles durchgelesen habe, ich und nen kumpel haben  auch mit eis gebencht, dabei aber einfach den radiator direkt in eine grosse wanne mit eiswasser gelegt und dauerhaft eis nachgekippt, ich glaube das hat uns  20kilo eis bei der session gekostet und die ergebnisse waren echt top.



Kipp nächstes Mal Salz dazu, damit kommt man auf bis zu -20 °C runter (fast nur Eis, vieeeel Salz und Wasser nur für die Oberfläche).


----------



## Superwip (5. April 2015)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*



Octobit schrieb:


> Kipp nächstes Mal Salz dazu, damit kommt man auf bis zu -20 °C runter (fast nur Eis, vieeeel Salz und Wasser nur für die Oberfläche).



Die Möglichkeit hab ich weiter oben ja schon ausführlich beschrieben. Das Problem dabei ist in dem Anwendungsfall freilich das man im normalen WaKü Kreislauf immer noch nur normales Wasser hat. Dieses müsste durch Ethanol oder eine andere Substanz mit geringerem Schmelzpunkt ersetzt werden.


----------



## maCque (9. April 2015)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*



Octobit schrieb:


> Kipp nächstes Mal Salz dazu, damit kommt man auf bis zu -20 °C runter (fast nur Eis, vieeeel Salz und Wasser nur für die Oberfläche).



Crushed Eis nehmen und kein Wasser dazu geben, das Schmelzwasser sollte reichen, und dann hast du maximalen Spaß mit deiner Kältemischung. Die oben erwähnte Hydroxidmischung sollte man nicht nutzen, die greift dir einfach alle Plexi oder langfristig auch alle Glasbestandteile an und deine Aluminiumteile freuen sich auch nich so richtig drüber. Außerdem ist das Handling für den Heimbetrieb ohne entsprechendes Wissen einfach zu gefährtlich, gerade bei Laugen. Da man die festen Mischungen ja nicht nutzen kann, bliebe in jedemfall nur die unterkühlte Flüssigkeit, was bei Eis-Salz, nur wenige Grad unter 0 sind, lohnt sich meines Erachtens nach nicht wirklich 

Soll keine Kritik an deiner Aufzählung sein, nur als kleine Wissensergänzung


----------



## Schnitzel (19. April 2015)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Da hätte ich auch noch was.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sahen die ersten Versuche aus.
Die Temps waren damit sehr gut. Einem Duron konnte ich mit dieser Konstruktion  annähernd 3 Ghz entlocken.

Letztendlich  reicht aber auch dieser relativ große Behälter voll mit Eisblöcken nur ca. 2h, dann wird das Eis zu wenig um die Temperaturen halten zu können.
Deswegen habe ich nachher unsere Campinggefrierbox zweckentfremdet, die hat permanent neues Eis produziert.
Leider hab ich davon keine Fotos mehr gespeichert , vielleicht hab ich zu Hause noch welche.


----------



## hallolo2_ (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Möglich ist das natürlich. Du musst nur aben das zusätzliche Volumen durch das geschmolzene Eis auch wieder entsprechend entfernen aus dem Kreislauf da er sonst überläuft.
> 
> Was aber eine bessere Methode ist und auch deine Pumpe schont und vor allem einen verstopften Kühler verhindert (da keine Eisbröckchen angesaugt werden können) wäre, sehr kaltes Wasser einzufüllen das im Vorraus etwa im Kühlschrank oder eben per Eis heruntergekühlt wurde - auf die Art hat man (je nach Volumen des Kreislaufs mehr oder weniger lange) rund 20°C bessere Temperaturen als üblich.
> 
> Voricht: Durch die Verwendung von Wasser deutlich unterhalb von 10°C bildet sich an der Außenfläche von Kühlern und Schläuchen Kondenswasser das auf die Hardware tropfen und Schaden anrichten könnte (du kennst das vom kühlen Bier bestimmt...) - hier muss man entsprechende isolierende Vorkehrungen treffen wenn man längere Zeit so kalt fährt (für die 5 oder 10 Minuten die es ohne weiteres Nachfüllen von Eiswasser so kalt bleibt ists egal, da verdunstet das Wasser außen im kurz darauf wieder warmen Kreislauf schneller als es tropfen könnte wenn du nicht grade 95% Luftfeuchtigkeit im Raum hast).



Die Dichte von Eiswürfeln bzw. Eis ist kleiner, als Wasser und damit gibt es auch kein Wasserüberschuss sondern es "baut" sich sogar Volumen ab. Oder er entzieht dem AGB vor dem Eiswürfeleinfüllen dem AGB nicht das Volumen der Würfel in Form von Wasser dann muss er schauen, dass er nicht zu viel Wasser im Kreislauf hat.


----------



## Meroveus (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Wenn man in einen Kreislauf von sagen wir 3L Wasser, nochmal Eis füllt was aus 1L Wasser gemacht wurde, dann kann nach dem schmelzen, sich doch nur mehr Wasser im Kreislauf befinden als vorher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Das reicht doch nur für kurze Zeit. Eine gut übertaktere CPU zieht 200W, da schmelzen die Eiswürfel schnell dahin. 
Ein gefüllter AGB hat sagen wir 500g Eis drin. Damit kommt man auf gut 170.000 J Schmelzentalphie*, also gut 170.000 Ws. 
Nach 14 min wäre das Eis geschmolzen und der Effekt dahin. Reicht Dir das zum Übertakten und Benchen? Oder hol Dir 
einen großen 10l Eimer,  fülle ihn mit Wassereis und lege den Kühlradiador da rein. Dann reicht es länger und Du hast 
ordentlich Zeit zum übertakten. Schnitzel hat es mitFotos schön dokumentiert.

*Schmelzentalphie Wassereis: 335J/g
siehe: Innere Energie - Warmekapazitat - Schmelzwarme von Eis | LEIFI Physik


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Chiller.... und man ist alle derartigen Sorgen los.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Und auch ein bisschen mehr Geld - zumindest in meinen Fall weil die Campingtruhe schon da war.
Es kostet so ein Chiller eigentlich mittlerweile?

Gesendet von meinem T03 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Durchlaufkuhler | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

warum das wörtchen chiller nicht eben schnell verlinkt wurde wird mir ein marketingtechnisches rätsel bleiben (es sei denn die pcgh statuten verbieten das für staff accounts) aber ich bin ja nur nen privatuser und sollt sowas verlinken dürfen .....


----------



## Superwip (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Durchlaufkühler großer Leistung sind allerdings doch ziemlich teuer. Das gilt insbesondere für den gelegentlichen Einsatz.


----------



## hallolo2_ (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Wenn man in einen Kreislauf von sagen wir 3L Wasser, nochmal Eis füllt was aus 1L Wasser gemacht wurde, dann kann nach dem schmelzen, sich doch nur mehr Wasser im Kreislauf befinden als vorher.


Ja aber das Volumen des Inhalts ist nach dem Schmelzen kleiner als bevor die Eiswürfel drin sind aber noch nicht geschmolzen sind

Gesendet von meinem SM-N7505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## harley765 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Also vielleicht bin ich in der Schule in Physik zu lange am Fenster gesessen. Ich überlege nur.
Wenn Auf einer Tiefkühltruhe eine Kälteleistung von 350 Watt angegeben ist. So sollte die doch mit einer CPU die mal 200 Watt "verbrennt" gut zu recht kommen..


----------



## Duke711 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Ja so gesehen schon. Aber bei welcher Grad Celsius Angabe bezieht sich diese Leistungsanagbe, meistens bei ca. - 18 °C. Wärmeverluste von Wasser/Solidkreislauf bzw. an den Komponenten sollten auch berücksichtigt werden. Und wenn der Computer während der Abkühlphase schon läuft dann summiert es sich zusätzlich um die benötigte Leistung zum abkühlen. Also 350 W sind schon sehr sparsam.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*



harley765 schrieb:


> Also vielleicht bin ich in der Schule in Physik zu lange am Fenster gesessen. Ich überlege nur.
> Wenn Auf einer Tiefkühltruhe eine Kälteleistung von 350 Watt angegeben ist. So sollte die doch mit einer CPU die mal 200 Watt "verbrennt" gut zu recht kommen..


Das hängt von der Leistungszahl ab. Ob Wärme oder Kälte ist dabei nur ein Vorzeichen.
Leistungszahl – Wikipedia


----------



## harley765 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

und wenn ich den PC in die Kühltruhe stelle und mit Trafoöl fülle?


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Hatten wir auch schon, sogar mehrfach.


----------



## Meroveus (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Solche Experimente lobe ich mir .


----------



## harley765 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Also sieht schon gute aus.
Aber die Truhe müsste natürlich geschlossen werden und dann das Öl auf -15 bis -20 Grad gekühlt und die Truhe auch laufen gelassen werden.


----------



## Ebrithil (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Das Problem bei Truhen und Kühlschränken ist aber, die sind dafür gebaut dinge zu kühlen die keine Hitze abstrahlen. Wenn man also eine Hitzequelle da reinsteckt, dann dürften die schon Probleme kriegen.


----------



## harley765 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*

Also wenn ich so im Netz der Netze suche so explodieren so Kühldinger nicht gleich weil man eine heisse Wurst rein stellt. Es geht lediglich darum das diese dann mehr Energie brauchen weil sie auf Dauerbetrieb schalten. Und eher den anderen Speisen im Kühl/Gefrierschrank schaden weil sie diese kurzzeitig erwärmen. Wäre ja bei PC in der Truhe nicht so tragisch.
Noch mal. Eine grosse Gefriertruhe so an die so ca. 350 Liter. PC da rein und auffüllen mit Trafoöl. so ca 330 Liter runterkühlen auf -15 Grad und den PC bei geschlossenem Truhendeckel und laufender Truhe starten. Das PC in Öl laufen sieht man im Netz ja schon einige Beispiele. Es würde mich nur interessieren wie laufen diese bei so kaltem Öl. Und über 300 Liter gäben ja einen ziemlichen Puffer und die Truhe im laufenden Betrieb würde eine Erwärmung ein wenig weiter verzögern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*



Ebrithil schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Truhen und Kühlschränken ist aber, die sind dafür gebaut dinge zu kühlen die keine Hitze abstrahlen. .


Komisch, mein Kühlschrank hat hinten eine Kühlwendel, die Wärme abgibt.
Hast Du verstanden, wie ein Kühlschrank funktioniert?


----------



## Ebrithil (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Komisch, mein Kühlschrank hat hinten eine Kühlwendel, die Wärme abgibt.
> Hast Du verstanden, wie ein Kühlschrank funktioniert?


Das ist mir durchaus bewusst. Was ich meinte war, in Kühlschränken stehen Dinge, die zwar manchmal warm sind, aber keine Hitze erzeugen. Diese Dinge müssen einmalig heruntergekühlt werden und dann kann der Kühlschrank quasi pause machen, bis jemand die Tür öffnet. - > Die sind nicht darauf ausgelegt dauerhaft Hitze abzuführen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*



Ebrithil schrieb:


> Das ist mir durchaus bewusst. Was ich meinte war, in Kühlschränken stehen Dinge, die zwar manchmal warm sind, aber keine Hitze erzeugen. Diese Dinge müssen einmalig heruntergekühlt werden und dann kann der Kühlschrank quasi pause machen, bis jemand die Tür öffnet. - > Die sind nicht darauf ausgelegt dauerhaft Hitze abzuführen.


Jeder Kühlschrank ist darauf ausgelegt, das der Kompressor 24/7 durchläuft. Die Wärmepumpe der Hausheizung kann das auch. Was passiert mit einem Kühlschrank, wenn man die Tür auflässt? Löse dich von den Begriffen Wärme und Kälte und betrachte einzig Temperaturunterschiede und Wärmeströme.


----------



## Duke711 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eiswürfel in AGB zum Benchen?*



harley765 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich so im Netz der Netze suche so explodieren so Kühldinger nicht gleich weil man eine heisse Wurst rein stellt. Es geht lediglich darum das diese dann mehr Energie brauchen weil sie auf Dauerbetrieb schalten. Und eher den anderen Speisen im Kühl/Gefrierschrank schaden weil sie diese kurzzeitig erwärmen. Wäre ja bei PC in der Truhe nicht so tragisch.
> Noch mal. Eine grosse Gefriertruhe so an die so ca. 350 Liter. PC da rein und auffüllen mit Trafoöl. so ca 330 Liter runterkühlen auf -15 Grad und den PC bei geschlossenem Truhendeckel und laufender Truhe starten. Das PC in Öl laufen sieht man im Netz ja schon einige Beispiele. Es würde mich nur interessieren wie laufen diese bei so kaltem Öl. Und über 300 Liter gäben ja einen ziemlichen Puffer und die Truhe im laufenden Betrieb würde eine Erwärmung ein wenig weiter verzögern.



Ja kann man machen, dauert aber dann Tage bis das abgekühlt ist. Sobald der Rechner an ist, heizt sich das Öl in wenigen Stunden auf. Also die Isolation so einer Kühltruhe für eine Befüllung mit einem flüssigen Medium gar nicht konzipiert.


----------

